# SCAREFEST Haunters Convention - Toronto, Ontario, Saturday July 7th



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*The Canadian Haunters Association proudly presents SCAREFEST Haunters Convention - Toronto, Ontario, Saturday July 7th*

http://www.chascarefest.com

ScareFest started out in a backyard with a group of Halloween enthusiasts back in 2005 and has evolved over the years to an annual Haunt tradeshow of people who share an interest in all things related to Halloween and the Haunt Industry.

Scarefest gives you an opportunity to exchanges ideas with fellow Haunters and maybe take home a few new ideas to go with the new friendships you’ve made. In attendance will be Owners and Operators of Professional Haunted Houses, Actors, Home Haunters, Artists, Halloween Enthusiasts and Vendors. Enjoy a BBQ (available at a cost), Door Prizes, and Contests for: Ms. & Mr. Scarefest and Best Homemade Prop. Admission is FREE, however we are asking for a Donation to the Sick Kids Foundation.

There will be over 30 vendors and Haunts exhibiting including a selection of hearses from the Black Widow Hearse Club and specialized Haunt vehicles.

In addition Dick Terhune “The Voice From Hell” will be giving a FREE 45 minute presentation on Haunt Marketing.

*Saturday July 7th, 2012
12:00 noon – 6:00 pm

Garnet A. Williams Community Centre*
501 Clark Avenue, Thornhill, Ontario, Canada
(Between Bathurst & Yonge Street on Clark Ave, close to the 407 ETR & Hwy #7) Plenty of parking on-site.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

*Updated Vendor List!*

Don't dare to miss this event - now the BIGGEST Haunting Convention in Canada!!


*SCAREFEST 2012 Exhibiting Vendors:
*

Vendors and Exhibitors:


AVShop.ca - Markham, Ontario
Members from the Black Widow Hearse Club - All across Ontario
The Butcher Shop – Toronto, Ontario 
Canadian Haunters Association – Thornhill, Ontario 
Carnival De Freak Productions – Burlington, Ontario
The Cellar – Room 57 (Horror Photography) - Toronto, Ontario
Chic Sorceress – Dundas, Ontario
Complections College of Makeup Art & Design / Kryolan Makeup Store – Toronto, Ontario 
Creeped Out – Toronto, Ontario
DEPRAVED Clothing – Dundas, Ontario
Dick Terhune “The Voice From Hell” - Litchfield, Connecticut, USA
Dotsy’s Entertainment Co. – St. Thomas, Ontario
FrightProps – Clearwater, Florida
The Grim Stitch Factory – Burlington, Ontario
Halloween Artists Studio – Stratford, Ontario
2013 Haunted Halloween Calendar - Brampton, Ontario
Haunted House Creations – Scarborough, Ontario
Haunt it Yourself Productions – Toronto, Ontario
Haunted Walks Inc. – Ottawa, Ontario
Horrors Unlimited (Horror Media) - Toronto, Ontario
Liquid Imprints (Face and Body Art) – Clarington, Ontario
Mental Floss Sideshow – Toronto, Ontario
My Ghoul Friday – Toronto, Ontario
Pandora’s Box Creations – Mississauga, Ontario
SCAREMATION – Oakville, Ontario
Stef von Riot from “Deals from the Dark Side” – Niagara Falls, Ontario
The Toronto Zombie Walk - Toronto, Ontario
Wayne Mallows, Author of “Whitechapel Road” a Vampyre tale - Niagara Falls, Ontario


Professional Haunted Houses:


Haunted House of Horrors – Guelph, Ontario
Power House of Terror - Toronto, Ontario
Reapers Realm – Courtright, Ontario
Screampark – Kitchener, Ontario


Home Haunters:


Boudreaus Butcher House of Horrors – Mississauga, Ontario
Scaresdale Manor - Oakville, Ontario
Terror Time - Mississauga, Ontario 
Thornhill Woods Haunted House – Thornhill, Ontario
Vault of Fears – Thornhill, Ontario


----------

